# Ideal poultry



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Who has dealt with ideal poultry? Were you satisfied with your pirchase? Any other things i should know before dealing with Ideal Poultry?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I was satisfied with them. My chicks arrived in one day and they're all alive and well! The customer service was very friendly when I called to add on to my order.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I ordered from them last year with zero issues. All arrived alive and well and other than the ones I butchered the rest are still alive .


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My three week old pullets are from Ideal Poultry, my first flock. They arrived the day after they were born in good condition. One of the Americauna's developed cross beak after a few days and I did let them know about it. They were apologetic and refunded the cost of that chick. I have read other reports of Americauna's from Ideal developing cross beak as well. But, it is my understanding that this genetic trait seems to show up quite a bit in the Americauna breed. That being said, she is thriving and is my husbands favorite! I had another pullet (Silver Lace Wyandotte) begin to have problems walking and with balance last Saturday. She has had no other symptoms and her brooder floor has been paper towels over puppy pads and after a week I changed to sand. I began treating her with a drop or two of B12 and Nutri-Drench twice daily, switched the chick starter to another brand with higher protein and made sure she had enough to eat and drink as she is the smallest of the 12. Lo and behold yesterday she started showing some improvement and today is standing, walking, eating/drinking on her own and dust bathing! So, I have no idea what was wrong with her or if it had anything whatsoever to do with the hatchery. All in all based on my experience I would order from Ideal Poultry again. If you decide to order from them please update this thread regarding your experience I would sure appreciate it!


----------

